# how often do you feed your piranhas?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i got some p's about 3 weeks ago off a friend, i boutght the whole tank, itsw was a 90 gallon with 9 rbp's. they were uinhappy and stressed after the move. they didn't eat. they only were fed gold fish and that all. i dont want them to eat gold fish, i want them to eat a healthier diet so i tried to feed them a variety of things. they dont eat. so i put in some feeders and in a couple of days they were gone. i starve them for 3 or 4 days and try to feed them shrimp but they just go and smell it and dont even touch it. sometime they would take a little bite, but it was just a nibble. so i got rid of 4 just a few days ago. they are much happier now. but they are still not eating they swim around all happy in the current and everythign but they still are not eating. i drop some more shrimp in and they ate them over night but thats it.

now im wondering if i should starve them for like a week with nothing then feed them shrimp, or maybe its just that they are used to just eating live meals? what should i do?

another thing, can they die easily if they dont have enough to eat? if not then maybe i shuld just starve them for a few days.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

They may not also be eating as much due to the move. It takes some fish weeks before they settle down after a move. I would not starve them too much, they will beat up on each other and you may lose some. I have never had to get P's off live meals so someone else may have some idea.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to feeding.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i feed my baby reds 2 cubes of beefheart a day


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im thinking if you did a move (with all the tank, set-up, fish..ect) then you probably had to start off with adding water to the tank. If thats the case, I hope you saved some of the old water before the move. Adding all new water to your tank would be insufficient to the fish and make an imbalance on the water perimeters. Plus since you mentioned they were stressed from the move, it'll take time for them to get accustomed again.

Also if your P's used to eat just feeders before, it'll take them awhile until they get used to other and different varieties. I suggest not starving them, but slowly introducing it to them. Last, I feed mines once in the morning and once in the evening. And different varieties every week so that they wont get accustom to just one kind.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In the evening, usually between 9 and 10 pm. Somehow, my reds seem to anticipate this: they start to get restless at about 8:30, and come up to the front every time I pass their tank. Kinda funny, and I think I'll be able to handfeed them within a month


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Since i use live feeders every day they eat whenever they want!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Keep on trying they will eventually get use to the new surroundings and as well the new menu. Just give them some more time, after all they are scavengers, so they have no right to be fussy eaters LOL :smile:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

With time they will learn to eat whatever you throw into the tank. I would go about 4-5 days without fedding and then throw in a small feeder so they get excited and some shrimp or beefheart. I would keep repeating until they have no problems eating whatever you prefer


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

once in mornin once in evening, no spacific time schedule


----------

